# Composting Toilet



## 660griz (Nov 23, 2016)

After much research I finally installed a composting toilet in the toy hauler. I really hate dealing with black tanks and using water to flush the toilet when boon docking. 
I installed a Nature's Head toilet. Good quality. I was scared the first time I used it. Afraid the stink would run us out of the camper but, no smell. We use Coconut coir in ours. 
I can now use my black tank as extra grey water storage. 
We have only used it for a week camping so far but, I am impressed. Got another week trip coming up soon. 
So, if anybody was considering this option, don't be afraid.


----------

